# Possible move to Playa Flamenca- any help apprechiated!



## rachaeldee (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi all! I am new on here but it looks like evryone is really helpful.

I have wanted to move to the area for many years but looks like I finally am going to be able to. I will be flying down in the next few weeks to look at a few businesses for sale. I will be moving on my own with my 5 year old son who I plan to put into Spanish school.

The main things I wanted to find out about were to do with NIE, registering as Self-Employed as I have heard many different things, I thought here may be the best place to get up to date info! Also opinions on schools in the area, I know children who went to shool in villa martin and flourished but would like a few views! 

Thank you in advance!! 

Rachael


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You're very brave!!! I'm not sure now is a good idea to leave the UK and buy a business in a foreign country, unless you have history, roots and are fluent in Spanish?? Things are very tough here!??

However, you need to come over and take a look. I dont know enough about getting NIE, the padron and autonomo as it seems to change frequently and from area to area. Someone will be along who can advise you on how it is these days, Welcome to the forum

Jo xxx


----------

